# ingredients lists



## debrad636 (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey,

Does everyone put your ingredients list on your soaps, when you sell them at craft fairs? My DH says he thinks I don't have to, I think I should. Also, how do you list them. Do you actually say Lard, or saponificated oils, and fats?

Thanks for all the info
Deb


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

I do list my oils, of course it is your choice because you do not have to. I use saponified oils of and then list the oils
Barb


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

It isn't a law to list ingredients but sure saves alot of talk explaining. So I put everything on the card except lard and lye. The people are looking for things like coco butter/shea/Vit E/ emu oil etc rather than what is really all in it. NOW lotion's and creams you have to list and all the proper names to use are up in a sticky.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't list lye. If you get a walmart recipe bar it's only in gift bags at Christmas so on those labels it says, saponified butter and sunflower and coconut oils. My regular label I list all the ingredients (I can't use lard). Vicki


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

"saponified lard, coconut, sunflower and castor oils; goat milk; water; fragrance; moroccan red clay" that's and example of one of mine.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

On my regular labels I list it all but I just made some labels that I will be using the same label on different soaps so I listed the oils that are in all my soaps then said....fragrance and/or essentials oils, may contain colorant. I tried to cover all the bases but now I realize it could have oatmeal, honey, pumice or some other botanical. Oh well.


----------



## debrad636 (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for the help. Vicki, why don't you use lard?

Deb


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

I list all my ingredients. 
I don't use lard... several reasons.

Sondra.. why don't you list lard and lye as an ingredient?


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

I have just switched to 'Saponified oils of', like Bethany's list...I was doing full list, but I get tired of explaining you can't have soap without lye, and my sapomified list is actually a shorter label, looks like fewer ingredients. I find that my retail account at the health food store want fewer ingredients, so now my colors are listed as mineral colorants (used to list the separately). I do still list the clays I use for color- label appeal. I also still list essential oils separate- I am sensitized to an EO, I don't wan t a customer to get a bar of soap, then find out it has an oil in it they can't use.

I only use lard in my hunter's bar...and I list it, but I cringe when people read it. My logic is if you are hunting, you don't care about lard!


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

For the most part I use the Wal-mart recipe for most of my soaps. This is a typical ingredient list for my soaps- Ingredients: lard, coconut oil, sunflower oil, milk, water, sodium hydroxide, castor oil, fragrance, mica. 

I list out essential oils individually as well as any clays or botanicals. I use mica a lot for coloring but I simply put mica on the label. I'm surprised how many people here can't use lard. I haven't found it to be a problem with my customers. But then again, I make known the fact that the lard I use is rendered on my farm from my animals. If I run out of my own I buy local. I haven't had a problem with explaining lye either. In fact a lot of times I'm asked if I make lye soap.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

No problems with lard here either - even online. Online is the only place where I have had people question the lard and it's only been a handful of people.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I list everything including sodium hydroxide in descending order. For EO soaps I list the specific EO's.


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

I list everything in descending order as well. I have a basic recipe that I just add this and that to every once in a while so it keeps things simple. Olive oil, goat's milk, coconut oil, palm oil, shea butter, lye, and essential or fragrance oil. People like to see that I have everything listed and they like that goat's milk is my second ingredient.

Becky


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

Mine is simple soaponified oils and butter, raw nubian goat milk, fragrance or esential oil


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

I list everything in descending order of volume. I list lye as "sodium hydroxide"--not one person in 10 will recognize it that way. I know I'm never gonna replace Lever Bro's, so if they don't like it, I'd tell 'em, "Hey! Walmart's open 24 hrs!"

Tom


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Because my stores won't sell it. Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Just because I really don't sell my soap except out of my milk barn and send it to my nieces they none of them care except if it is eo or fo and shea butter and or coco butter. If I was out selling it at shows or stores then maybe I would. However since I don't have to list anything I do it short and sweet.


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

I am going to have "seasonal" soaps and I don't plan on making labels for them but they will probably be my same basic recipe. I have one now with plastic bugs in it. I made a couple and they are awesome. I think I will try to sell them and if I don't they will go to my nephews as stocking stuffers. Other soaps will have christmas stamps and my labels would hide the stamps so I won't label those either. It takes to much time to make a label for soaps that I am only making a batch of.


----------

